# Leash advice, please!



## Enola (Mar 21, 2012)

So I'm obviously still training our Zippy to walk nicely with the slip lead, but I need an option for the morning walk that I do alone with the kids that doesn't destroy my poor hands!
I've tried the Gentle Leader harness, which totally didnt work for us, so I'm wondering about one if the Ruffwear waist leashes (e.g. the Roamer) along with a martingale collar....what do you think? 
As all but that morning walk she's off leash around 85% of the time I'm not wanting her to be able to perfectly heel etc. but at the same time I don't want to.confuse her and detract from her training, what are people's thoughts, please?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3609.msg25094.html#msg25094

Try this thread and there are a few more about "The Hitch."

Paitence and persisance.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with RBD - Patience and persistence. Otto is 7 months and some change and just now we are *both * starting to enjoy the walks! I had the same issue as you and your pup - I found this particular thread pretty inspiring! If you check out Finch's youtube video with Finch walking at heel loose leash you will see that it CAN be done!! 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3795.0.html

We just got in from a walk and were followed by a cat (again!! different cat, same neighborhood!) and we also passed two small children and an older, loud beagle that was on a chain in the front yard. Otto paid attention to me very well! I am SO pleased!! I recently posted this thread, and the videos by this woman have helped tremendously!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4037.msg28315.html#msg28315

GOOD LUCK! If you stick with it - the progression is EXTREMELY REWARDING!! Just give it time and don't give up!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm moving onto the Canny collar *(as soon as i figure it out!)*
but right now my dad has me using this contraption....

you take a D-clip *(carabener)* and a rope of about 6-8 feet i guess......
clip that to the collar, then run the rope down his back over the right side and under his/her belly, take that part and go UNDER the part running down the back.
this makes a slip lead for his/her belly area..when they pull it sinches up their midsections and that will stop them from pulling. On this thing he's the best...he still tugs without it though.
It works tho i promise!!!!!!


----------



## Enola (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks all! This hitch suggestion sounds really promising. What sort of leash would best for this (I'm in England)  
When walking her alone I practice the loose leash techniques but its just not feasible with a toddler running amok haha!
Thank you again!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

If this is a ? for my suggestion, we just use a piece of rope with a clip attatched to it.


----------



## Enola (Mar 21, 2012)

Would this leash work to do a hitch with do you think?
http://www.ruffwear.co.uk/dog-gear/leashes/flat-out-leash
My husband wants to run with her eventually, when her growth plates have settled, so this is the sort of thing we'd be getting anyway, and I'd like to buy as few products as possible!

Also, could anyone please link me to a good check cord I can purchase in the UK?
Thank you! ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Enola, Im a ruff wear stockist in the uk, I can get the whole range. We are a small retailer and you might have to wait a little for delivery.

there are two leads good for running that could also be attached around your waist, pushchair, the flat out and the roamer. They are long and wont really help with heal work.

And when your dogs 18 months there is the The Omnijore™ Joring System is designed for any dog-pulling activity such as skijoring, mountainboard-joring, skatejoring, bikejoring, or canicross.

Bodhi (page 3) in faces to names post seems to be wearing the flat out leash

MRS HOBBSY ;D


----------

